# Peltier-Element will nicht kühlen



## Mobi (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Peltier-Element was ich gerne zum kühlen nutzen möchte.

Techn. Daten:
Abmessungen LxBxH: 40 x 40 x 3.8mm
DeltaT Max: 72°C
Max. Spannung: 24.6V
Max. Temperatur: 110°C
Maximale Leistung: 128.6W
Maximaler Strom: 8.5A 

Aber es wird nur heiß, wenn ich eine Spannung anlege.
Was mache ich falsch? Hatte damit noch nie zutun.


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2011)

Polarität? zuviel Strom? "kalte" Seite nicht zur Wärmeabfuhr vorbereitet (Kühlblech, . . .)?????????????????


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Mai 2011)

Hm, eigentlich kann man bei den dingern nichts falsch machen.
Verpolen ist auch egal, dann wird nur jeweils die andere seite heiss/Kalt.
Mann soll sie allerdings NICHT ohne Kühlkörper betreiben!
sonst kaputt, und wenn kaputt, dann weder heiss noch kalt, zumindest war das bei mir bis jetzt immer so.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Mai 2011)

@winnman:
Hier ein paar grundlagen für dich:

Durch Umkehr der Stromrichtung ist mit Peltier-Elementen sowohl Kühlen als auch Heizen möglich. Damit kann eine Thermostatierung von Bauteilen erreicht werden, wenn die Umgebungstemperatur oberhalb oder auch unterhalb der Solltemperatur liegt.

Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peltier-Element
*ROFL*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bimbo (10 Mai 2011)

Lustig!



Was Mobi in seinem ersten Beitrag beschreibst ist kein Peltierelement sondern ein Widerstand (verwandelt Strom in Wärme). Aus meiner ERfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Geräte, die plötzlich die Eigenschaften eines einfachen ohmschen Widerstandes nachbilden, defekt sind.

.


----------



## gravieren (10 Mai 2011)

Hi


bimbo schrieb:


> Was Du in Deinem ersten Beitrag beschreibst ist kein Peltierelement sondern ein Widerstand (verwandelt Strom in Wärme).


 
DeltaT Max: 72°C

Ich denke schon, dass es ein Peltierelement ist.






bimbo schrieb:


> Aus meiner ERfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Geräte, die plötzlich die Eigenschaften eines einfachen ohmschen Widerstandes nachbilden, defekt sind.


 
Wenn du die polarität "falsch" anschließt heizt er immer.
Bei Umkehr der Polarität sollte er kühlen.


( Unabhängig von deiner Erfahrung )


Gruß Karl


----------



## bimbo (10 Mai 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> DeltaT Max: 72°C
> ...


 

Wenn Du meine primitiven Witze nicht kapierst, wie reagiert Du dann auf Scherze von normalen Menschen?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Mai 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Wenn du die polarität "falsch" anschließt heizt er immer.
> Bei Umkehr der Polarität sollte er kühlen.
> Gruß Karl



Das stimmt so aber nicht... 
"Richtig" angeschlossen: Oben Kalt, unten warm.
"Falsch" angeschlossen: Oben warm, unten kalt.
Die Kühlboxen fürs Auto, wo man zwischen warm und kalt umschalten kann machen das genauso. (Ganz doof, wenn der Zigarettenanzünder falschrum angeschlossen ist.  )

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bimbo (10 Mai 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass es ein Peltierelement ist.


 
War! *ROFL*


----------



## Mobi (10 Mai 2011)

Also, es läuft jetzt. Musste nur den Strom begrenzen auf max. 8,5 A, sonst zieht der alles was geht.


----------



## winnman (10 Mai 2011)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung,

also wie eine meiner Vermutungen: zuviel Strom


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Mai 2011)

Mobi schrieb:


> Also, es läuft jetzt. Musste nur den Strom begrenzen auf max. 8,5 A, sonst zieht der alles was geht.



Werden die Kühlboxen fürs Auto etwa auch begrenzt? 
Ich weis es zufällig ziemlich sicher: Nein! 
Ich habe selbst schon mehrere Peltier Kühlungen gebaut, aber eine "Strombegrenzung" war da noch nie nötig. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Mai 2011)

bimbo schrieb:


> War! *ROFL*



Danke, SEHR hilfreich dein Beitrag 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Danke, SEHR hilfreich dein Beitrag
> Gruß
> Timo



bimbo doch ist bekannt für seine sehr hilfreichen Beiträge 

Frank


----------



## bimbo (11 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> @winnman:
> Hier ein paar grundlagen für dich:
> 
> Durch Umkehr der Stromrichtung ist mit Peltier-Elementen sowohl Kühlen als auch Heizen möglich. Damit kann eine Thermostatierung von Bauteilen erreicht werden, wenn die Umgebungstemperatur oberhalb oder auch unterhalb der Solltemperatur liegt.
> ...


 


Wie in jedem Betrieb:

Nachdem das Problem geklärt ist, kommen die Problemlöser und hatten es von Anfang an gewusst.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ... aber eine "Strombegrenzung" war da noch nie nötig.


ich kann da nicht aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, aber ein Peltierelement mit Temperaturunterschied 72° ist meines Erachtens etwas ungewöhnliches.

Strombegrenzung: kann eventuell das Peltierelement selbst leisten, da es ja einen ohmschen Widerstand darstellt. Wenn aber eine vergleichsweise hohe Spannung angelegt wird, so kann es passieren, dass das Ding tatsächlich mehr heizt als kühlt. Bei der Autokühlbox, die nur 12V und Temperaturdifferenz von 20-30 Grad hat, wird zunächst auch die Verlustwärme im Vordergrund stehen. Da die Temperaturdifferenz auch eine Thermospannung repräsentiert, geht dann irgendwann die Stromaufnahme nach unten.

Bei dem - ich wills jetzt mal: "Hochleistungspeltierelement" nennen - liegt die Sache wohl so: zunächst muss erstmal mit Konstantstrom die Temperaturdifferenz geschaffen werden, bis sich eine Thermospannung eingestellt hat. Und dann erst kann das Ding an konstanter Spannung betrieben werden. Solange diese Thermospannung noch nicht durch die Temperaturdifferenz entstanden ist, frisst das Ding an Konstantspannung jede Menge Strom und damit überwiegen die ohmschen Verluste bei weitem den Peltiereffekt. Somit werden beide Seiten heiß. eine zwar heisser als die andere, aber wem fällt das schon auf, wenn man erwartet, dass eine Seite kälter werden müsste.


----------

